# Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

						Der Hype um Avengers 4: Endgame ist riesig. In den USA stellte der Ticket-Vorverkauf innerhalb weniger Stunden erste Rekorde auf. Inzwischen scheinen Tickets für den Premierenabend restlos vergriffen zu sein. Auf der Auktionsplattform Ebay werden für Avengers-4-Tickets teils Mondpreise aufgerufen. Acht Eintrittskarten für den neuen Marvel-Streifen sind etwa für 7.000 US-Dollar erhältlich. Für zwei Tickets in einem Kino in Nevada verlangt ein Verkäufer sogar 25.000 US-Dollar. Bei einem weiteren Angebot beginnt bei dieser Summe erst das Biet-Verfahren.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*


----------



## XXTREME (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Schwachmaten die sowas zu diesen Preisen kaufen .


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Schwachmaten die sowas zu diesen Preisen kaufen .


Mit Idioten lässt sich leider am besten Geld verdienen.

Ich selbst kann dies sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, warum man einen Film unbedingt am ersten Tag sehen muss, aber gut.... Am liebsten würde ich da beim Einlass auftanzen und das Ende verraten


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Tja. Einfach nur fertig.

Ich gehe nie in eine Filmpremiere. Das letzte mal war "Terminator 2". Und  ich konnte mich in einer 50m Schlange anstellen.
Im Kino war alles voll, keine Sitzplätze mehr. Später wurden Klappstühle geholt.

Ne, ich warte lieber ein paar Tage ab. Dann ist es ruhiger geworden.


----------



## hRy1337 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich da beim Einlass auftanzen und das Ende verraten



Made my day


----------



## Cpt_Erdnuss (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Mit Idioten lässt sich leider am besten Geld verdienen.
> 
> Ich selbst kann dies sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, warum man einen Film unbedingt am ersten Tag sehen muss, aber gut.... Am liebsten würde ich da beim Einlass auftanzen und das Ende verraten



Glaube ich hänge einfach ein riesiges Spoiler-Plakat an meiner Hauswand auf .....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Pssst, man sagt, dass Filme nicht limitiert sind. Man kann sie also auch nach der (Vor-Event-Whatever-)Premiere gucken! Sogar *unendlich oft*, wenn man sie später erwirbt. 

*kopfschüttel* Dabei könnten Leute mit zu viel Geld so viel Gutes tun. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Pssst, man sagt, dass Filme nicht limitiert sind. Man kann sie also auch nach der (Vor-Event-Whatever-)Premiere gucken! Sogar *unendlich oft*, wenn man sie später erwirbt.
> 
> *kopfschüttel* Dabei könnten Leute mit zu viel Geld so viel Gutes tun.
> 
> ...



Zu viele Leute haben halt zu viel Geld. Daran kann man viel ableiten...



Rollora schrieb:


> Mit Idioten lässt sich leider am besten Geld verdienen.
> 
> Ich selbst kann dies sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, warum man einen Film unbedingt am ersten Tag sehen muss, aber gut.... Am liebsten würde ich da beim Einlass auftanzen und das Ende verraten



Ich glaube das würdest du nur einmal machen


----------



## Aegon (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel* Dabei könnten Leute mit zu viel Geld so viel Gutes tun.


Genau, was man damit an Grafikkarten kaufen könnte


----------



## Holindarn (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

lasst die leute doch, ich geh auch in die premierevorstellung um 00:01 Uhr, simpler grund, ich hab keinen bock auf spoiler die keine 3h danach überall breitgetreten werden.
dafür leg ich natürlich keine unsummen hin, in D artet das wenigsten nicht so aus wie bei den amis...


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Holindarn schrieb:


> lasst die leute doch, ich geh auch in die premierevorstellung um 00:01 Uhr, simpler grund, ich hab keinen bock auf spoiler die keine 3h danach überall breitgetreten werden.


Kannst du ja gerne machen.

Ich versuche mich gegen Spoiler zu schützen, indem ich solche Artikel/Beiträge  gar nicht erst lese. Allerdings ist das nicht immer so leicht. Gerade in sozialen Netzwerken.

Edit: Bei Ep7 hat mal einer mega gespoilert. Den hätte ich am liebsten gelyncht.


----------



## Holindarn (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

kann ich nachvollziehen...

ich möcht jetzt ungern eine diskusion vom zaun brechen aber mal ehrlich... alles was der abrams anfasst geht doch in die hose... diese type hat alles versaut was ich gern hatte


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dabei könnten Leute mit zu viel Geld so viel Gutes tun.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Auch wir könnten so viel Gutes tun und denken meistens doch nur an uns selbst. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob viel Geld vorhanden ist.
Wer will, der findet einen Weg.


----------



## OField (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Schwachmaten die sowas zu diesen Preisen kaufen .



Schwachmaten, die 1000€ Grafikkarten kaufen, Schwachmaten, die Zigaretten kaufen, Schwachmaten, die Neuwagen kaufen, ... Geld ist da, um es auszugeben und wer sich ein Kino Ticket für mehr als den üblichen Preis leisten kann, hat zu viel Geld, ergo kann es ihm ohnehin egal sein, was er damit macht,  und dir genauso, keine Ahnung wieso man immer alle beleidigen muss :shrug: Neidisch auf die Kohle?


----------



## Basti1988 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Ich versuche so lange die Füße Still zu halten bis die 4K BluRay raus kommt.  Dann schaue ich mir den fein aufm Sofa an.


----------



## SteMeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Ich habe meine Karte für 9 € gekauft und das restliche hartverdiente Geld lieber in eine 1000 € Grafikkarte gesteckt


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar fÃ¼r ein Ticket*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Pssst, man sagt, dass Filme nicht limitiert sind. Man kann sie also auch nach der (Vor-Event-Whatever-)Premiere gucken! Sogar *unendlich oft*, wenn man sie später erwirbt.
> 
> *kopfschüttel* Dabei könnten Leute mit zu viel Geld so viel Gutes tun.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es auch immer verstörend, wenn Leute so dermaßen zu vieil haben, dass sie gar nicht hinwissen mit dem Geld und statt etwas sinnvolles damit zu machen es für sowas dummes ausgeben.

Ich hätte ja eine Problemlösung für so doofe Leute, aber ich weiß nicht... es scheint mir nicht ganz so legal 

YouTube


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



OField schrieb:


> Geld ist da, um es auszugeben


This.
Je länger die Kohle auf dem Konto rumgammelt, desto weniger Wert hat sie.
Deswegen lieber Dinge kaufen, die man nicht braucht. Macht wenigstens zeitweise glücklich


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich da beim Einlass auftanzen und das Ende verraten





oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würdest du nur einmal machen


Texas, das Land wo man zuerst schießt und dann fragen stellt- wurde in der News nicht erwähnt


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Je länger die Kohle auf dem Konto rumgammelt, desto weniger Wert hat sie.


Aber nicht wenn man Zinsen dafür bekommt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn man Zinsen dafür bekommt.


Wo bekommst du Zinsen, die größer als die Inflationsrate sind? Das ist seit mindestens 20 Jahren vorbei. 
Lege mal eine Millionen an. Bei 0,1% Zinsen braucht es wie lange, damit du davon leben klannst?


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Holindarn schrieb:


> lasst die leute doch, ich geh  auch in die  premierevorstellung um 00:01 Uhr, simpler grund, ich hab keinen bock auf  spoiler die keine 3h danach überall breitgetreten werden.
> dafür leg ich natürlich keine unsummen hin, in D artet das wenigsten nicht so aus wie bei den amis...


Mir ist weder klar, was man bei diesem ständigen gut gegen böse Klamauk überhaupt noch spoilern will
Und  zweitens verstehe ich nicht wie man sich überhaupt spoilern lassen  kann... meine Freunde wissen, dass ich Spoiler nicht mag, also erzählt  man mir nichts über Filme/Bücher die ich noch nicht gesehen/gelesen  habe. 
Und wenn ich weiß, dass irgendwelche Plattformen eher zu  spoilern neigen, dann geh ich da halt mal ein paar Tage nicht drauf. Oh  mein Gott ist ja nicht so schwer, oder?
Du tust ja als würde dich um 3 in der Früh jemand aufwecken und dir erzählen wie A4 ausgegangen ist....


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du Zinsen, die größer als die Inflationsrate sind? Das ist seit mindestens 20 Jahren vorbei.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du Zinsen, die größer als die Inflationsrate sind? Das ist seit mindestens 20 Jahren vorbei.


Wirklich? 

Etwas Zinsen bekommt man fürs sparen ja noch. Je nach Bank. Auch wenn es wenig ist.


----------



## 4thVariety (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

erinnert mich daran: 

YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Etwas Zinsen bekommt man fürs sparen ja noch. Je nach Bank. Auch wenn es wenig ist.


Nein, Geld, das rumliegt, verliert an Wert, da alles teurer wird. Diese Zinsen sind ein Märchen.
Es sei denn, du legst einen achtstelligen Betrag an. Wenn du das kannst, sollten die Zinsen dich allerdings nicht mehr interessieren. Da kannst du wohl schon ganz gut an Immobilien verdienen.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nein, Geld, das rumliegt, verliert an Wert, da alles teurer wird. Diese Zinsen sind ein Märchen.
> Es sei denn, du legst einen achtstelligen Betrag an. Wenn du das kannst, sollten die Zinsen dich allerdings nicht mehr interessieren. Da kannst du wohl schon ganz gut an Immobilien verdienen.


Tja, soviel Geld werde ich wohl nie besitzen.

Aber solange es keine negativen Zinsen aufs sparen gibt... spare ich noch ein bißchen weiter.


----------



## Holindarn (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Mir ist weder klar, was man bei diesem ständigen gut gegen böse Klamauk überhaupt noch spoilern will
> Und  zweitens verstehe ich nicht wie man sich überhaupt spoilern lassen  kann... meine Freunde wissen, dass ich Spoiler nicht mag, also erzählt  man mir nichts über Filme/Bücher die ich noch nicht gesehen/gelesen  habe.
> Und wenn ich weiß, dass irgendwelche Plattformen eher zu  spoilern neigen, dann geh ich da halt mal ein paar Tage nicht drauf. Oh  mein Gott ist ja nicht so schwer, oder?
> Du tust ja als würde dich um 3 in der Früh jemand aufwecken und dir erzählen wie A4 ausgegangen ist....



belassen wir es mal dabei das zu es nicht verstehen willst...



Edith: bzgl. Zinsen.

Wer Auf Zinsen aus ist und nicht vor kleineren Risiken schreckt der kann sich bei Auxmoney betätigen


----------



## Imperat0r (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Sitzen die Hollywood Stars direkt neben einem und man teilt sich Popcorn/Nachos während der Vorstellung?
Ich verstehe so einige Menschen nicht...


----------



## Cuddleman (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Ich sags mal so!

Jene die über gewisse Machenschaften Tickets abgreifen und dann in solcher Art und Weise verkaufen, denen sollte man etwas amputieren.
Allen die solche Tickets zumindest bewußt trotzdem Kaufen, denen sollte man das selbe antun.
Reden hilft schon lange nicht mehr, auch hierzu Lande nicht mehr!


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Bei Ep7 hat mal einer mega gespoilert. Den hätte ich am liebsten gelyncht.


Ep7, Star Wars? Was gabs denn da zu spoilern, die "Story" war doch 1zu1 von Episode IV gekupfert 

@Topic: Geld regiert die Welt. USA, das Land der unbegrenzetn Abzockmöglichkeiten. Die spinnen, die Amis...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ep7, Star Wars? Was gabs denn da zu spoilern, die "Story" war doch 1zu1 von Episode IV gekupfert


Z.B. 



Spoiler



die Sache mit Han Solo. Das der stirbt.



Fand ich richtig ********!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Film gesehen und bereits vergessen, dass das überhaupt passiert ist.


----------



## Holindarn (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja genau das meinte ich ja, Abrams murkst mal eben eines der besten Zugpferde für die Filme ab, total dämlich...


----------



## Snowhack (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Der Moment wenn man bei seinem Kino um die Ecke zu einem  Pre-launch  (Zufalls Film) geht und der  vor Primiere auf der Leinwand läuft. 

Unbezahlbar  

Ich sag mal nichts dazu  welcher Filme schon gelaufen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klappt nicht immer aber aber oft, und ich bin da auch schon in liebes Schnulzen gesessen und dachte: 

Was für eine Verschwendung von Lebenszeit.


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Der Moment wenn man bei seinem Kino um die Ecke zu einem  Pre-launch  (Zufalls Film) geht und der  vor Primiere auf der Leinwand läuft.
> 
> Unbezahlbar
> 
> ...


Genau. Sichere dir vor allen anderen. Sei der beste/schnellste/schönste/tollste. Für Kohle ist fast alles machbar. Manchmal kotzt mich diese Welt so an

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film gesehen und bereits vergessen, dass das überhaupt passiert ist.


Wie kann man sowas vergessen?


----------



## DarkWing13 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Die Amis halt...
Haben ja praktisch die "freie Marktwirtschaft" erfunden... 

Wo ein Dollar zu verdienen ist, wird er gemacht...und da sind solche Preise für Kinokarten noch nicht einmal das absurdeste... 


mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Aegon schrieb:


> Genau, was man damit an Grafikkarten kaufen könnte



Mit "Rabatt", 10x Nvidia Titan RTX! 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Nvidia denkt, das sich eine Titan RTX doch jeder leisten/gönnen sollte... 

mfg


----------



## DarkWing13 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



OField schrieb:


> Schwachmaten, die 1000€ Grafikkarten kaufen, Schwachmaten, die Zigaretten kaufen, Schwachmaten, die Neuwagen kaufen, ... Geld ist da, um es auszugeben und wer sich ein Kino Ticket für mehr als den üblichen Preis leisten kann, hat zu viel Geld, ergo kann es ihm ohnehin egal sein, was er damit macht,  und dir genauso, keine Ahnung wieso man immer alle beleidigen muss :shrug: Neidisch auf die Kohle?



Ich frage mich da eher, wer 25K für Kinokarten nebenbei aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann, hat doch sicher andere Möglichkeiten den Film (evtl. sogar vorab) zu sehen...

mfg


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Verdammter Mist, ich hab 30 Riesen gezahlt. Man hat mich übers Ohr gehauen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowas vergessen?


Habe den ganzen Film samt Handlung verdrängt, weil ich ihn so schrecklich fand.

Wenn man die Thrawn-Trilogie kennt, bleibt einem da auch nichts  anderes übrig.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe den ganzen Film samt Handlung verdrängt, weil ich ihn so schrecklich fand.
> 
> Wenn man die Thrawn-Trilogie kennt, bleibt einem da auch nichts  anderes übrig.


Ich kenne nur die Filme und "Star Wars "war einer der ersten Filme welchen ich als Kind gesehen habe. 
Und dadurch Harrison Ford aka Han Solo, einer der Helden meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da eher, wer 25K für Kinokarten nebenbei aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann, hat doch sicher andere Möglichkeiten den Film (evtl. sogar vorab) zu sehen...
> 
> mfg



Oder noch besser und preiswerter, warten bis der für einige Euro in einem Store erhältlich ist, oder eben im Fernsehprogramm, dann allerdings meisten mit Werbungsseuche zwischendrin.


----------



## Holindarn (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe den ganzen Film samt Handlung verdrängt, weil ich ihn so schrecklich fand.
> 
> Wenn man die Thrawn-Trilogie kennt, bleibt einem da auch nichts  anderes übrig.



Thrawn ist wirklich gut aber nichts geht über Darth Bane... DAS hätte man verfilmen sollen!! 


... aber bitte ohne Abrams, hab so einen hass auf den Kerl...


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Wundert mich nicht. Das Franchise wurde jetzt über 10 Jahre aufgebaut und kommt jetzt zum alles entscheidenden Finale.

Wann gabs sowas schon mal? Noch dazu gehts hier um Superhelden, von denen jeder interessante Fähigkeiten hat, sowas schaut sich einfach verdammt gut, wenn die sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.
Ich meine bitte, das ist doch nerdgasm pur. Story hin oder her, der Content, die Handlung on Screen und die inszenierung machts. Klar ist da der hype hoch. Das hat damals mit den Marvel und DC Comics schon super funktioniert.

Ich finde eben die Abwechslung durch die Marvel Filme so klasse. Überall findet man nur Action Filme mit 0815 Geballer oder so generischen Fantasy Mist mit teeny schauspielern.
Wer Popcorn Kino will, der wurde ihmo die letzten Jahre ziemlich enttäuscht und da liefert Marvel meiner Meinung nach ab.

Also ich feiere das Franchise schon ziemlich, da es einfach nichts wirklich vergleichbares gibt.


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Schwachmaten die sowas zu diesen Preisen kaufen .



Es gibt genug Menschen für die diese Summen lächerlich wenig sind, die werden garantiert kein Problem haben hier auf kaufen zu klicken.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*

Ich zahle gerne auch das Doppelte, wenn mit diesem Mist dann endlich schluss ist.


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Holindarn schrieb:


> Thrawn ist wirklich gut aber nichts geht über Darth Bane... DAS hätte man verfilmen sollen!!


Da bin ich bei dir, damals hab ich den ersten Teil sogar mit aufs Scheißhaus genommen "Bösewichter" sind zudem eh immer interessanter...

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Holindarn schrieb:


> belassen wir es mal dabei das zu es nicht verstehen willst...


Da gibts nichts zu verstehen. Wer nicht gespoilert werden will, wird nicht gespoilert.
Ich schaffe es auch Wochen (bei Fußballergebnissen) oder Monate (bei Filmen) nicht gespoilert zu werden...





Holindarn schrieb:


> tja genau das meinte ich ja, Abrams murkst mal  eben eines der besten Zugpferde für die Filme ab, total  dämlich...


Ford hat nur zugestimmt mitzuspielen, wenn er stirbt. Er wollte schon lange nichts mehr mit Star Wars zu tun haben


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ford hat nur zugestimmt mitzuspielen, wenn er stirbt. Er wollte schon lange nichts mehr mit Star Wars zu tun haben


Tja, Ford hatte wohl den richtigen Riecher. Verlasse das sinkende/abstürzende Schiff (wie passend) bevor alles zu spät ist. Immerhin, er konnte noch einmal seinen Falcon betätscheln.

Wohl eine der besten Szenen des Films

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ford hat nur zugestimmt mitzuspielen, wenn er stirbt. Er wollte schon lange nichts mehr mit Star Wars zu tun haben


Stimmt. Das hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.



facehugger schrieb:


> Immerhin, er konnte noch einmal seinen Falcon betätscheln.
> 
> Wohl eine der besten Szenen des Films
> 
> Gruß


Das war geil. Gänsehaut Feeling pur. Oder mit den  Rathtar Viechern in dem Raumfrachter. Das war echt witzig.


----------



## Rollora (10. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



facehugger schrieb:


> Tja, Ford hatte wohl den richtigen Riecher. Verlasse das sinkende/abstürzende Schiff (wie passend) bevor alles zu spät ist. Immerhin, er konnte noch einmal seinen Falcon betätscheln.
> 
> Wohl eine der besten Szenen des Films
> 
> Gruß


Ja wobei Ford schon in der ursprünglichen Trilogie nach Teil 1 aussteigen wollte und nur mit Geld dazu zu bewegen war mitzumachen. Er mag Star Wars nicht besonders


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. April 2019)

*AW: Avengers 4: Endgame - Mondpreise in den USA - 25.000 US-Dollar für ein Ticket*



Rollora schrieb:


> Er mag Star Wars nicht besonders


Unpopular Opinion: Indiana Jones ist besser als Star-Wars


----------

